# G.I. Joe: Retaliation Home video release on July 30th



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

DWAYNE JOHNSON, CHANNING TATUM & BRUCE WILLIS STAR IN THE EXPLOSIVE GLOBAL HIT



G.I. JOE: RETALIATION



Thrill-Packed Blockbuster Bursts Onto Blu-ray™, Blu-ray 3D™ and DVD July 30, 2013



Fans Can Be the First to Own the Action Extravaganza on Digital July 16th





HOLLYWOOD, Calif. (June 4, 2013) – Called “a stunning, high-flying, super-charged blast of fun” (Shawn Edwards, FOX-TV), the $355+ million worldwide blockbuster G.I. JOE: RETALIATION explodes onto Blu-ray, Blu-ray 3D, DVD and On Demand July 30, 2013 from Paramount Home Media Distribution. Based on Hasbro’s popular G.I. JOE brand, the film will be available on Digital two weeks early on July 16th. “Born to play a G.I. JOE” (Scott Bowles, USA Today), Dwayne Johnson embodies ROADBLOCK and he and Channing Tatum “are a match made in action flick heaven” (James Oster, JoBlo.com) in this “cool ride” (Richard Corliss, Time) that is “awesome times 10!” (Shawn Edwards, FOX-TV). From Paramount Pictures and Metro-Goldwyn-Mayer Pictures, G.I. JOE: RETALIATION also stars action legend Bruce Willis as the original G.I. JOE, as well as Adrianne Palicki, D.J. Cotrona and Jonathan Pryce. In director Jon M. Chu’s heart-pounding thrill ride, the G.I. JOE team not only faces off against its mortal enemy COBRA, it is also forced to contend with threats from within the government that jeopardize its very existence. 

The G.I. JOE: RETALIATION Blu-ray/DVD combo pack with UltraViolet™ comes fully loaded with declassified special features that take viewers behind the lines to explore the action and the characters, what it took to bring the film to life and more. The film will also be available in a Blu-ray 3D/Blu-ray/DVD combo pack or as a single disc DVD.

In addition, both the Blu-ray/DVD and Blu-ray 3D/Blu-ray/DVD combos include a limited time offer to receive a FREE set of personalized dog tags. Consumers can visit a dedicated website and enter their unique code along with personal information to receive their own high-quality, collectible dog tags (see insert for complete details).

The Blu-ray releases available for purchase will be enabled with UltraViolet, a new way to collect, access and enjoy movies. With UltraViolet, consumers can add movies to their digital collection in the cloud, and then stream or download them – reliably and securely – to a variety of devices. 



G.I. JOE: RETALIATION Blu-ray/DVD Combo Pack

The G.I. JOE: RETALIATION Blu-ray is presented in 1080p high definition with English 7.1 Dolby TrueHD, French 5.1 Dolby Digital, Spanish 5.1 Dolby Digital, Portuguese 5.1 Dolby Digital and English Audio Description and English, English SDH, French, Spanish and Portuguese subtitles. The DVD in the combo pack is presented in widescreen enhanced for 16:9 TVs with English 5.1 Dolby Digital, French 5.1 Dolby Digital, Spanish 5.1 Dolby Digital and English Audio Description and English, French, Spanish and Portuguese subtitles. The combo pack includes access to a digital copy of the film as well as the following:



Blu-ray

· Feature film in high definition

· Commentary by director Jon M. Chu and producer Lorenzo di Bonaventura

· Special Features

o Mission Briefing—A look at pre-production, previsualization, storyboards and more.

o Deployment— As filming begins we take a closer look at the stunts, costumes and more.

o Two Ninjas—Focus on two G.I. JOE favorites, SNAKE EYES and JINX, and the filming of the Dojo sequence.

o The Desert Attack—An in-depth look at the filming of this pivotal action sequence.

o COBRA Strikes—Highlights of the villains featured in the film.

o The Lone Soldiers—Behind-the-scenes as ROADBLOCK, FLINT and LADY JAYE go on the run.

o The Monastery—An examination of the Himalayan escape sequence.

o Fort Sumter—An all-access view of the epic climax.

· Deleted Scenes

DVD

· Feature film in standard definition



G.I. JOE: RETALIATION Blu-ray 3D/Blu-ray/DVD Combo Pack

The G.I. JOE: RETALIATION Blu-ray 3D combo pack includes all of the above, as well as the film in high definition and 3D on a disc presented in 1080p high definition with English 7.1 Dolby TrueHD, French 5.1 Dolby Digital, Spanish 5.1 Dolby Digital, Portuguese 5.1 Dolby Digital and English Audio Description and English, English SDH, French, Spanish and Portuguese subtitles. 



G.I. JOE: RETALIATION Single-Disc DVD

The single-disc DVD is presented in widescreen enhanced for 16:9 TVs with English 5.1 Dolby Digital, French 5.1 Dolby Digital, Spanish 5.1 Dolby Digital and English Audio Description and English, French, Spanish and Portuguese subtitles. The disc includes the feature film in standard definition.


----------



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

Did you see it in the theaters, mike?


----------



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

yeah, I saw it on opening night.


----------



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

..... And? ;-)


----------



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

Todd Anderson said:


> ..... And? ;-)


I'll be leaving my opinions for the review , can't give too much away now can I


----------



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

I'm looking forward to the review (in that case)!!:nerd:


----------



## ericzim (Jun 24, 2012)

I've been waiting for this release, didn't make it to the theater. Nice to see this one getting 7.1 TrueHD


----------



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

G.I. JOE: RETALIATION DIRECTOR JON M. CHU AND FAN-FAVORITE SNAKE EYES (RAY PARK) TO SIGN COMIC-CON EXCLUSIVE
BLU-RAY™ SLEEVES

Blockbuster Hit Film Debuts on Blu-ray™ & DVD July 30th and on Digital July 16th







WHAT: In anticipation of the July 30th Blu-ray and DVD debut of the worldwide hit G.I. JOE: RETALIATION, SNAKE EYES, one of the original and most popular members of the G.I. JOE team, portrayed by actor and martial arts expert Ray Park, and the film’s director, Jon M. Chu, will sign limited-edition Blu-ray sleeves featuring artwork that is exclusive to Comic-Con.



Based on Hasbro’s popular G.I. JOE brand, G.I. JOE: RETALIATION is a heart-pounding thrill ride in which the G.I. JOE team faces threats to its very existence. The global hit will be available in a Blu-ray/DVD combo fully loaded with declassified special features, as well as on Blu-ray 3D, Digital and On Demand.



WHO: Director Jon M. Chu’s credits include Step Up 2: The Streets, Step Up 3D, Justin Bieber: Never Say Never as well as G.I. JOE: Retaliation. He is also scheduled to direct the next installment in the G.I. JOE franchise.



In addition to his iconic role as SNAKE EYES, actor Ray Park’s credits include Star Wars: Episode I—The Phantom Menace, X-Men and the television series “Heroes.” 





WHEN: Thursday, July 18th, 4:00-5:00 p.m. (Jon M. Chu)

Friday, July 19th, 3:30-4:30 p.m. (Ray Park)



WHERE: Hasbro Booth, #3213


----------



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

PARAMOUNT PICTURES AND AMC THEATRES TEAM UP FOR SUMMER NIGHTS SCREENINGS



MOVIEGOERS GET THE CHANCE TO SEE “G.I. JOE: RETALIATION” ON THE BIG SCREEN TO SUPPORT CHARITY



THE THRILL-PACKED BLOCKBUSTER IS ON BLU-RAY™, BLU-RAY 3D™ AND DVD NOW



HOLLYWOOD, CA (August 5, 2013) – Paramount Pictures has partnered with AMC Theatres for special encore screenings of its hit film “G.I. JOE: RETALIATION,” one of eight blockbuster films showcased in the AMC Summer Night Series to support charity. 



Moviegoers will have three opportunities to see “G.I. JOE: RETALIATION” in theaters again while supporting several important charitable organizations. Screenings will take place Monday, August 5th through Wednesday, August 7th at 10:00 p.m. in more than 200 AMC Theatre locations nationwide. Tickets are $3, with a portion of the proceeds benefiting the Will Rogers Institute, the Autism Society of America and Autism Speaks. In addition, ticketholders will receive a “G.I. JOE: RETALIATION” collector’s edition poster and a special Blu-ray/DVD offer, while supplies last.



AMC Summer Nights supports the Will Rogers Institute, a national organization committed to reducing disability and deaths causes by pulmonary illness through the funding of advanced medical research. The money AMC raises will fund cystic fibrosis research underway at Kansas City, Mo.-based Children’s Mercy Hospital, in addition to other hospital grants.



The series will also fund medical research through Autism Speaks and improve access to services and support through the Autism Society, expanding the company’s commitment to helping people living with autism. AMC operates a monthly film series, AMC Sensory Friendly Films, in partnership with the Autism Society, and also administers AMC FOCUS, a program which provides individuals affected by disabilities with access to opportunities for competitive employment.


----------

